# Traded Sticks



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

A customer who is 83 years old dropped by by today to pickup a new walking cane. He had broken one he purchased from me last summer. Seems he ran over it with his truck. Traded a couple of nice twisted sticks for the cane, which is good because it's hard to hunt sticks in the snow.

http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af259/kywalkingcane/Snow_zps55a70630.jpg[/IMG][/URL[/URL]]


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Funny how running over things with a truck is hard on 'em! LOL!


----------

